# Slashdot Games Sony Opens PS2 Platform



## Clark Kent (Oct 29, 2008)

*Slashdot Games Sony Opens PS2 Platform
By News Bot - 10-29-2008 11:40 PM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

Ars Technica reports that Sony will be removing their content approval process for the Playstation 2 so that developers require less funding to make games. "Since there are no licensing fees, the only cost to the developer would be the PS2 dev kit. In order to help alleviate some of that financial burden, Bain said that in some cases Sony will lend out dev kits. Another option for developers making small, casual titles is to purchase PS2 debug dev kits, which cost about 1/10 of a full version. Bain went on to explain another possible option for smaller local developers: the PlayStation Network. 'One thing that a lot of developers seem to forget is that PlayStation Network is free,' he explained. 'Consumers do not have to pay a monthly fee... game developers should create games for local markets.'"pa href="http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/10/30/0218238amp;from=rss"img src="http://games.slashdot.org/slashdot-it.pl?from=rssamp;op=imageamp;style=h0amp;sid=08/10/30/0218238"/a/ppa href="http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/10/30/0218238amp;from=rss"Read more of this story/a at Slashdot./p pa href="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/OiYClc2JcZBuEPlsOSAbeUQ_NRo/a"img src="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/OiYClc2JcZBuEPlsOSAbeUQ_NRo/i" border="0" ismap="true"/img/a/pimg src="http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Slashdot/slashdotGames/~4/Myd6z30ip70" height="1" width="1"/

Read More...


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------

